# pll tsa5511 - 16f84



## diego_z (Jul 16, 2011)

hola a pedido de un usuario , sobre un pll con tsa5511 y 16f84 , subo estos archivos que encontre en mi maquina , aclaro que nose de donde los saque y tampoco arme , lo que si arme es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-banda-corrida-22283/ y funciona muy bien , lo menciono porque me parecio una soncera pasar archivos por atras y no compartirlos con el resto , un abrazo


----------



## tercel (Jul 17, 2011)

gracias diego veré que puedo hacer arme uno y funciona a medias bueno es un diseño muy diferente al que corre en la  red..


----------



## diego_z (Jul 18, 2011)

tercel dijo:


> Consulta Tu que armaste ese  vicho tsa5511 la luz de los pines 8 y 9 prenden el rojo cuando esta  desenganchado y el verde cuando engancha ¿?? Como mides la frecuencia  del cristal de 3,2 en mi caso no mide frecuencia en ni una pata del ic  5511 deveria prender la roja al momento de energizar el tsa5512T que es  el que uso …..gracias



hola tercel , yo arme tres de estos  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-banda-corrida-22283/ y  anduvieron a la perfeccion en distintas potencias 5 , 10 y 25 w , este  pll es manejado en este caso por un pic 16f628 , el que yo te pase y me  habias pedido pedido es con un 16f84 y yo no arme , por lo tanto  desconosco su funcionamiento , seria cuestion de que lo armes y  verifiques , te mando un abrazo , diego


----------



## J2C (Jul 19, 2011)

Diego_z

Cuando dices Trasmisores de Banda Corrida te refieres a que tienen capacidad de cubrir toda la banda de FM entre 88 y 108 MHZ?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Diego_z
> 
> Cuando dices Trasmisores de Banda Corrida te refieres a que tienen capacidad de cubrir toda la banda de FM entre 88 y 108 MHZ?.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



hola , hubo una epoca no recuerdo si hera el 90 , en que estos equipos cubrian casi todo el espectro en mhz que habia desde cb hasta vhf , les llamaban banda corrida, y por supuesto estaban prohividos por lo menos aca en argentina , :
el tx que puse en el otro post es solamente para 88-108 mhz en su vercion brindada por pirax que es el autor de este circuito yo lo unico que hize , fue modificar un poquito el hex que se carga en el pic , llevando el tope alto a 140 mhz aproximadamente , despues hize unas pruebas y fue bien sin tocar nada mas que juntar un poco  la bobina hasta 115 mhz , 
es por eso que puse como titulo " transmisor banda corrida ? " con un signo preguntandome y dejando a criterio y prueba de los usuarios experimentados y no tanto , a que hagan sus investigaciones y propias pruebas , al parecer nadie lo armo y probo , ya que no se han dado cuenta de la ventaja que este circuito manejado con un microcontrolador brinda , tampoco hubo pedido de extender el rango de frec hacia arriba o abajo , :
en lo personal ya no toco nada de rf me dedique a otras cosas pero no quita que me guste ,desde chico experimentaba con famoso scorpion , el cual nunca pude hacer tirar mas de 20 metros , imaginate al armar uno de estos cicuitos con componentes que valen monedas que con un simple amp. de 5w rinda hasta 6 o 7 km , hera toda una emocion para mi y todavia lo es hoy ,   feliz dia para todos y perdon por extenderme tanto en la respuesta , les mando un abrazo


----------



## J2C (Jul 22, 2011)

Diego_z

Gracias, ahora entendi mejor.

Solo usaste la posibilidad de este PLL para extender el rango de frecuencias de manera exactamente igual a como funcionan los Transceptores "Profesionales" de Radioaficionados.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

